
C# Edit and Continue and Make Object ID Improvements in CTP 6 - AdeptusAquinas
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/csharpfaq/archive/2015/02/23/edit-and-continue-and-make-object-id-improvements-in-ctp-6.aspx
======
mattmanser
One of the utility killers of edit and continue in web development is that
when you stop debugging, it always stops the webserver. Which means you have
to start debugging again just to test tiny code changes where a quicker build
would suffice.

If they haven't fixed that, to me anything the do to edit and continue is
fairly moot.

~~~
nkerkin
I'm confused, the whole point of EaC is to _not_ have to stop the debugger? I
would hazard a guess you're not debugging on iis, as detaching a debugger
certainly doesn't stop the webserver.

~~~
mattmanser
It certainly does on IIS Express. You have to disable edit & continue to get
it to work. I'm not imagining this, it's a highly upvoted SO question:

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/19568762/how-can-i-
preven...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/19568762/how-can-i-prevent-
visual-studio-2013-from-closing-my-iis-express-app-when-i-end)

There's a whole list of things you still _can 't_ do while EaC is running. So
you're going to have to stop it a lot, EaC might help when debugging or
tweaking, but for new code you're going to have it off.

They even confirm this stupid behaviour in this blog post:

[http://blogs.msdn.com/b/webdev/archive/2013/07/11/enable-
edi...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/webdev/archive/2013/07/11/enable-edit-and-
continue-debugging-option-is-now-on-by-default-for-new-web-applications-in-
vs2013-preview.aspx)

~~~
nkerkin
That does sound annoying, IIS (non-express) seems to not have this issue
though. Agree with debugging and tweaking though, my largest complaint is that
you can't edit methods that contain lambda expressions.

------
Gurkenmaster
>The following types of edits are not supported: Deletion of members, types,
or entire method bodies

Can't they just pretend that they don't exist anymore without changing
anything?

